# Any experience with Lewis Custom Guitars?



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Saw ads on Reverb for this fellow out of Quebec. Look like very nice partscasters.  Has anyone tried one? HOME


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm reviving this thread to see if there is anyone that has experience with Lewis custom guitars. I'm looking for a replacement neck my self.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm reviving this thread to see if there is anyone that has experience with Lewis custom guitars. I'm looking for a replacement neck my self.


Maybe I can help? Little closer to home anyway.....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll copy the question I sent to Lewis guitars so I don't have to type it again and send it to you in a private message.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

His Reverb ads say no returns. Too bad. It'd be great to try one. But I'm not well versed on specs. And sometimes, the specs are not accurate. For example, the Gretsch web site is full of errors.


----------



## Davecnc (Oct 24, 2020)

UPDATE: Lewis Custom Guitars do accept returns on Reverb.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I have had several dealings with him and he has been great!

Nathan


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just ordered one yesterday. Blackguard style, light relic w lacquer checking. Should be a couple of weeks. I'll post when it arrives....


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a Tele neck arriving from Lewis mid-November...

Nice guy to deal with...Here`s one of his builds.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Body arrived yesterday. I've bought 2 MJT bodies, one from MJT on their ebay auction page and one custom ordered. I would say Lewis very comparable to MJT but at a much better price. Very light relic with medium lacquer checking. Contacted me during the build to pick between various colours and shades. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Spent the afternoon wiring it up. 4 way switch in the tele.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

It took me a while to put it together, my first tele build.


----------



## Mike Raphone (Nov 23, 2020)

Davestp1 said:


> It took me a while to put it together, my first tele build.


Oh wow! It's really nice work! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

